

EE to launch 4G mobile services in 16 UK cities in 2012 - lucaspiller
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-19543042

======
k-mcgrady
Good news but EE coverage is terrible. Before I signed up (it was T-mobile
then) everything looked good on the coverage map, yet the coverage in my area
is really spotty. This would have kept me a customer but then I checked their
coverage on a place I'm moving to soon (a medium sized town) and neither
t-mobile or orange has any coverage at all. O2 and the other major UK carriers
to need to start moving on 4G. New phones are all starting to ship with it and
none of the carriers are supporting it. It'll be another 2 years before it's
rolled out widely.

~~~
ryanmacg
I'm sure they'd love to get 4G launched but they're all being held up by the
fact that OFCOM haven't had the spectrum auction yet

